# Bucket List



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just for fun lets list the top 5 things that we want to accomplish or achieve before we kick the bucket. Could be anything 


1. Watch my boys graduate college and become successful
2. Watch the 49ers win their 10th Super Bowl ring 
3. Finish my PhD and start helping injured service members returning from war. 
4. Reach 50 years of marriage with my beautiful wife
5. Leave a legacy behind for my children and future grand children to look upon.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Make millions of dollars, have millions of pitbulls, graduate college, marry and be a stay at home dad, the cardinals win the world series every year till I die.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

big baseball fan suttercane?


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, watchin the cards get creamed right now.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

that sucks. Maybe you can change your last bucket list option to "the cards never lose another game in your lifetime"


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL, I'd settle for them not losing this game.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

then it shall be so! a come from behind victory in the 9th shall take place.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll give you a rep point if that happens


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a crystal ball. And it is going to happen.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hmmmm good question.... i may edit this hahah but heres what it think so far

1. Find the right person, get married and have a happy, loving family
2. Have a long successful career, with lots of awards 
3. Save someones life, or touch them in order for them to 180 like what happened in mine
4. Help put my little brothers and sisters through college, and see them become someone
5. Make out with Johnny Knoxville heheeh


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

SutterCane said:


> Make millions of dollars, have millions of pitbulls, graduate college, marry and be a stay at home dad, the cardinals win the world series every year till I die.


sutter, if u cook u can be my stay at home dad hahaha


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

uh oh sutter I would take that offer if I were you. Even if you have to learn how to cook haha


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Actually, I am quite the cook. I cook dinner every night for my family. And I don't mean hamburger helper.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow if I had a dollar for everytime I thought about this I would be rich lol

1. sky dive for sure don't care how old I am when I do it just want to do it.
2. Get married and have a happy family.
3. at some point I would like to finally feel whole and utterly happy even for a min.
4. Own my own house.
5. Get a degree in accounting.

realistic enough......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm happy with my life so far but

1. See my son grown and his dream come true of being an Police Officer.

2. Have a Bully Resue. A heated building and secure kennels........

3. Start something great for the generation to continue doing. Maybe a Healing Park.

4. See the whales.

5. Get my tattoo.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

1) build a new house and pay it off

2) i wanted to become a vet, but I can't since I dropped out...maybe I can convince UF to accept me in one day:roll: 

3) Race a race car

4) run a marathon

5) End this nonsense of BSL


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh boy. This changes every time I think about it, but here we go: 
1) Watch my children grow up successfully and have a family of their own. 

2) Grow old and gray with my hubbers

3) Go to and graduate from college (still don't know what for)

4) Own a APBT rescue

5) Watch the Yankees kick a$$ every year from now on.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww guys have such easy dreams! come han gout with me for a day, and i could take u sky diving, and we can drive a real race car, and of course run a marathon  i know ppl lol


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm...

1. Watch my daughter succeed in all her dreams.
2. Build a house on the river with my bf, my daughter, and our puppy.
3. Win the lottery so I can re-establish the SPCA in my town.
4. Travel
5. Make it manditory that all men have to sit on the toilet to pee.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

lmfao mandatory for men to sit when they pee. LMFAO Or at least put the lid down/wipe down the mess.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> awww guys have such easy dreams! come han gout with me for a day, and i could take u sky diving, and we can drive a real race car, and of course run a marathon  i know ppl lol


me and jaime are packing right now... lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

1. Continue with my music production and make my business take off the ground..Become the most on demand mexican producer in the hip hop culture

2. Get married and have a bunch of pitbulls.. and maybe some kids lol

3. Become the most on demand mexican producer in the hip hop culture

4. Get a PhD so people have to call me doctor. hahaha.. HAHAHAHAHA

5. Make sure my kids get what I didn't have growing up $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> Actually, I am quite the cook. I cook dinner every night for my family. And I don't mean hamburger helper.


man thats very admirable. i cook for jaime and i.. every meal man going out to us is a treat for me because i can get someone else to cook!!

hey and male cooks are tha ISH.. look at emiril .... BAAAM!!!!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a bf once that sat to pee now I can never go back (not that the one I have now is messy by any means) but my dad and my brother are renovating my basement and JEEPERS GUYS CUMMOOOOOOOON!!


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> 1. Continue with my *music production *and make my business take off the ground..Become the most on demand mexican producer in the hip hop culture
> 
> 2. Get married and have a bunch of pitbulls.. and maybe some kids lol
> 
> ...


 Got anything I can check out?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

SutterCane said:


> Got anything I can check out?


hes got some goos songs, i was impressed


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

1. have pitbulls and english bull terriers (i will start by one pit hopefully this summer)
2. be the signer of a punk-rock band (no anarcho or crust, just real punk)
3. buy a ranch (and horses) near a forest and lil river (with clear water)
4. get all my tatooes (cant wait continue covering my body)
5. maybe find a man who share my love for pitbulls and rock music ^^


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> Got anything I can check out?


yeah man send me a line ill tell ya where to go


----------

